# La Strada Regent L



## 89465 (May 24, 2005)

Hi folks,

Have been reading this forum for a couple of years now and have never, as yet, needed to ask a question - you have already answered them, sometimes even before I thought of them - so keep up the good work for all us amateurs.

Well, now I do need some help. I started off with a Hymer T655, lovely van but decided I needed a scooter to get around on but Towtal said they couldn't fit a rack. So, changed it in June 06 for an Adria 660SL with a garage - fine I can get the scooter in but driving it loaded with it seems a bit skittish. 

So thought about changing it again and maybe downsizing a tad to a La Strada regent L, so the question is has anyone out there got a new version of this model and what do they think about it. Any niggles , minor or major problems general impressions etc.

Thanks in advance for any help

Hazbeen


----------



## 89465 (May 24, 2005)

Aw, c'mon

Over 13000 members and not one reply - if I had asked about a pink left handed widget remover ( with corkscrew attachment ) I bet I would have had a response.

Still waiting in hope.

Hazbeen


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*La Strada*

Have you tried the La Strada Club ??

I have just bought a Nova because I want to carry a scooter in the boot.
Have yet to get it in but we are doing a bit of re engineering both on the van and scooter.

http://www.turrell.myzen.co.uk/

Most of the members sem to have Regents.

Regards
Steve


----------



## 89465 (May 24, 2005)

Steve,

My thanks go out to you for the reply. Didn't know there was a club will try them for their impressions.

Have to reverse my scooter into the Adria garage otherwise the handlebars fall in the wrong place for the bed supports - How can you re-engineer the scooter??

Looked at the Nova and it does look attractive just wanted to down size a little so I can get into towns etc.

Again thanks for the info

Best regards
Haz


----------



## 110928 (Mar 28, 2008)

[align=justify:e28a564f44]The reason you probably didn't get a reply earlier is that the Regent is not as widely owned as some more mainstream models. In fact I have never seen a review in any of the motorhome magazines.
I own a La Strada Regent and it is absolutely superb. The build quality is superior to any of the UK motorhomes I have owned. The Mercedes Sprinter engine ensures you have the acceleration and power when needed and driving it is an absolute pleasure.The drop down queen size bed is one of the most comfortable beds I have slept on. An excellent end bathroom with a separate shower unit and excellent mirror for shaving or in the ladies case putting on make up. Both front seats swivel and the positioning of the table suits us fineIn short I cannot say a bad word about the vehicle[/align:e28a564f44]


----------



## 110928 (Mar 28, 2008)

Having said all that this link will take to a review of the Regent http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/reviewitem.asp?review=143&c=1


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes I know this is an old post but see:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-191400.html

Steve


----------

